# Credit Checks for a house



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok so we have been to view a house done the appreciation and paid the fee's and fee's for a garentor due to us being on low income.

All the files was filed last tuesday but still no new does any one know how long these checks take to come back??

The house we are in is in a bad way with all the rain we had we now have a damp spot in mine and my wifes bedroom on top of the Window.

With her being 4 months pregnant house always cold this is not ideal place for us to be living....

So does anyone know how long these checks take???


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

From accepting the offer to completing could take upto 8 weeks even more......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

PaulN said:


> From accepting the offer to completing could take upto 8 weeks even more......


thing is she said i should only take 2-3 days but i've called today and yesterday and feels like we keep getting fobbed off...

And its rented i can not see it taking that long... well i bloody hope it dont mrs is 4 weeks pregnant i want it sorted in time for baby coming.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Usually done within a week in my experience. Chase them again if you have heard nothing by Thursday lunchtime.


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi mate I own a letting agency and credit/ references take no longer than 5 days, the actual credit check is instant, what company is the referencing being one though?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Dont quote me on it but i think it is homelet i think she said... i could be wrong...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Found up the hold up is my current landlord so i rang him to prompt him to get the it sorted


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

DJ1989 said:


> thing is she said i should only take 2-3 days but i've called today and yesterday and feels like we keep getting fobbed off...
> 
> And its rented i can not see it taking that long... well i bloody hope it dont mrs is 4 weeks pregnant i want it sorted in time for baby coming.


Sorry i was talking about contracts. Searches take 5-7 days.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Sorry i was talking about contracts. Searches take 5-7 days.:thumb:


heard back today We got the house


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

DJ1989 said:


> heard back today We got the house


.........congrats.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah went round today on 3rd view and tested the car in the garage LOL not much space i took a picture...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

DJ1989 said:


> heard back today We got the house


You exchanged or your mortgage has been accepted?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

no just a rented house


----------

